# Icloud et photos



## mattguen (5 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Iphone 7, un compte Icloud 50 Go (utilisé à 50%). 
Photos fait bien le transfert vers Icloud depuis l'Iphone. 

Sur mon ancien Imac, je retrouvais donc naturellement ces photos. 
En parallèle, j'ai aussi pas mal d'albums de photos, stockés sur le HDD du mac, que je gérais avec Photos.

Problème : j'ai acheté le nouvel Imac 27" avec Catalina. 
J'ai transféré ma photothèque depuis l'ancien Imac vers le nouveau, j'ai naturellement récupéré l'ensemble de mes albums stockés en local sur le HDD. 

J'ai ensuite activé Icloud dans photos, mais là, il me refuse car mon forfait de stockage n'est pas adapté : Photos souhaite déplacer vers Icloud mes dossiers de photos stockés sur le HDD. Je ne retrouve donc pas le flux de photos venant de l'Iphone. 

Quand je me connecte sur Icloud.com, je vois bien mes photos venant de mon Iphone. 
--> Il y a t'il un moyen d'indiquer à Photos de récupérer uniquement ces photos, mais de ne pas exporter vers Icloud mes autres albums ? 

Merci à tous. 

Et bonne journée


----------



## MrTom (5 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Je me demande s'il ne fallait pas faire l'inverse : activer iCloud dans Photos pour récupérer les photos de l'iPhone, puis ajouter ensuite tes albums externes.


----------



## devy (19 Octobre 2020)

Si j'ai bien suivis ta photothèque sur le nouveau Mac est identique à l'ancienne, pourtant iCloud veut absolument les renvoyer vers le cloud. C'est un peu le même problème que je rencontre dans ce sujet : https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-resyncro-phototheque-suite-a-deconnexion-icloud.1345487/

C'est à mon sens un problème iCloud qui cherche toujours à renvoyer une photothèque dès qu'elle est déplacée. 
Et dans ton cas tant qu'il ne l'aura pas fait il ne saura pas que se sont les même photos donc il estime un volume final supérieur à ton forfait. 

Si toute tes photos sont à jour sur le cloud, tu devrait supprimer la photothèque du mac. En créer une nouvelle et activer la photothèque iCloud : toutes les photos vont redescendre sur le mac. 

a+


----------

